# Think I may have to downsize the rescue



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Due to myself and my husband separating, I have a lot more of a "workload" here at home and it's very hardgoing trying to run the Gerbil Rescue myself. I don't want to close down completely, but am not taking any more in and it's a real struggle financially now, as well as physically doing it. If anyone knows of anyone who might consider taking on some Rescue Gerbils, please let me know. There is no urgent rush to find them homes, but I think realistically I do need to downsize to be able to cope on my own.

I rehome nationally as long as transport and homechecks can be arranged, and in some cases the Gerbils will be able to come with their tanks.

Once i get down to a more manageable number, then I will stick to this and obviously never go above it. I don't want to close down completely as I love what I do. It's very sad - but like i say there is no rush and if these Gerbils don't get any homes, I'll carry on with what I am doing and just let the rescue downsize naturally. 

Just wanted to do a little extra appeal incase anyone is considering getting some Gerbils, to perhaps give us a thought.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you mind if I cross post this hun? Im sorry to hear your going through a tough time right now though xx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Maybe you could get piccies of each group of gerbils and put them up in the Rescue and Adoption bit on here, might get more people viewing them that way 

My brother wants more gerbils even though we already have 4 (he loves them to bits!) but me and him are moving early next year so I dont want to take on anymore til then. If you still have some for rehome next year I'll be in contact for sure.
I know you're a little far away but I'm sure transport could be sorted somehow.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Do you mind if I cross post this hun? Im sorry to hear your going through a tough time right now though xx


No by all means do that Gill - that would be a fantastic help, thank you x

Purple - I'm going to do that either today or tomorrow - the problem is my camera doesn't work properly so no flash which means I have to snap them in the daylight. By the time I get done the things that need done, before I know it, it's dark outside! Feel like I'm continually on an escalator! Keep going but never getting anywhere :frown: My son is off on October holidays from school which makes things much harder as I have to try and entertain him and spend time with him too. Next week it should be a little easier I think (hope).


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear this - must be a very hard time for you. If I hear of anyone looking I'll point them in your direction. All the best xx


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Crittery said:


> I'm really sorry to hear this - must be a very hard time for you. If I hear of anyone looking I'll point them in your direction. All the best xx


Aww thank you that's lovely of you x


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't know of anyone looking for gerbils just now, but if it helps I know of a small rescue in Alyth (I'm guessing not far from you.) The woman is lovely and runs a rescue and boarding house for small animals from home so maybe if you contact her she might be able to take on some of your rescues until she can find a new home for them? It isn't much, but it's worth a try. She is really good with animals and took in a hamster I rescued that was very badly abused and found him a new home and has spoiled my mice rotten when they went on holiday to her. I will find her web address and phone number tonight after finding her business card and PM them to you if you like


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh no sorry to hear this


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

zany_toon said:


> I don't know of anyone looking for gerbils just now, but if it helps I know of a small rescue in Alyth (I'm guessing not far from you.) The woman is lovely and runs a rescue and boarding house for small animals from home so maybe if you contact her she might be able to take on some of your rescues until she can find a new home for them? It isn't much, but it's worth a try. She is really good with animals and took in a hamster I rescued that was very badly abused and found him a new home and has spoiled my mice rotten when they went on holiday to her. I will find her web address and phone number tonight after finding her business card and PM them to you if you like


Hi thanks for the reply. Yes it's Jo who runs the one in Alyth. Thing is i don't want to hand them over to any other rescue as I like to stick to my own rehoming criteria and would like forever homes for these little ones. If they don't get any offers of homes, I'm happy to continue doing what I am until that time. It's nothing against Jo as I know she is a lovely woman, it's just I feel they are my responsibility so I want to be the one who decides which homes they go to.

Thank you so much for your help though - in fact I could possibly contact Jo and ask her to keep an eye out for anyone wanting Gerbils so thanks for the reminder x


----------



## gerbilmad (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi,

This is my first post here, but I'm always reading the posts every evening! I got two male gerbils last September from a rescue in Yorkshire - Ant and Dec! I live in Wigan and have been wanting to get a group of gerbils as well as Ant & Dec. I just love gerbils and would love to home a group. I've got my eye on a 4ft tank on Ebay, would this be big enough for a group and how many would you recommend? My other 2 gerbs live in a 2ft tank at the moment and seem very happy in there.

Would you consider me with me living in Wigan? Let me know - very interested!!

Susan xx


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Ant and Dec. Did they come from Barnsley Animal Rescue Charity by any chance? 

I would definitely consider rehoming to you. If a homecheck and transport can be sorted I'd be happy to see what I could sort out. 4 foot is a fantastic size for a group - We have a few trio's looking to be rehomed and if you could offer that it would be fantastic. Let me know what you think. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## gerbilmad (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi,

Yes they did come from there! How did you know that?! Ha ha!

Whereabouts are you?

I can probably let you know by Sunday if I've got the 4ft tank, and then plan to set it up in the week, and if you want to come to the house, that's great.

Susan xx


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I'd like to say I'm psychic - but in truth, Tracey who runs the small animal section with her sister Angie is my best friend  Also Ant and Dec were Gerbils who we didn't have room for here as we were full up, so Tracey took them to rehome 
We are in Dundee in Scotland, so it wouldn't be me doing the homecheck, but hopefully I can get someone near you to do a quick check for me. 
If i managed to get the Gerbils to Tracey's, do you think you would be able to get them from there?


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

sorry to hear this hun where abouts are you based ?


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi we are in Dundee in Scotland.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

so sorry you have to do that. You can just do as much as you can


----------



## gerbilmad (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi,

Oh yes, I've lost Tracey's email address, so I couldn't get hold of her to see if she had any gerbils in.

Last time, Tracey was driving to BunnyHop rescue in Leigh delivering a rabbit so I met her there to pick up Ant and Dec. 

I guess if Tracey's drivign this way again, that'd be great or I could try and get to Barnsley, either way would work.

I'm still winning on the 4 ft tank, so I'll know by Sunday!! Either way anyway, I'm definitely wanting some more little gerb friends! Is there a group of four available?

Thanks,

Susan x


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

gerbilmad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Oh yes, I've lost Tracey's email address, so I couldn't get hold of her to see if she had any gerbils in.
> 
> ...


Even if Tracey isn't driving there I'm pretty sure there is someone who could meet you in Leigh or get them that little bit further towards you.
We don't have any groups of four, but have three groups of three males. Would you like to know colours/ages etc?


----------



## gerbilmad (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh yes please, that'd be great!


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Group 1

Paquito - Spotted Golden Agouti








Robbie - Golden Agouti








Rory - Golden Agouti









Paquito is around a year old, and Robbie and Rory are around 9 months old.

Group 2

Gulliver - Lilac - Special Needs 
Scout - Black
Travis - Black

These boys are all roughly a year old - This picture was taken when they were youngsters, as don't have decent recent one.









Group 3

Porthos - Nutmeg








Athos - Nutmeg








Aramis - Dark Eyed Honey (part of tail missing)








These guys are around 1 - 1/2 years old.

Incidentally - these three came from the same person who Ant and Dec came from originally. Lovely boys


----------



## gerbilmad (Oct 28, 2010)

Aw!!!! I love the three musketeers! How gorgeous are they! 

Ooh I'm really excited now.

Still winning on the tank - determined to get it now! 

Susan xx


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

gerbilmad said:


> Aw!!!! I love the three musketeers! How gorgeous are they!
> 
> Ooh I'm really excited now.
> 
> ...


They are gorgeous boys. Aramis is the friendliest, but all three are lovely. We are having people come see some in the next few days, so if you let me know when you are sure which ones you would like if you get tank etc I can put a reserve on them for you. x


----------



## gerbilmad (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok, I'll let you know x


----------



## gerbilmad (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi,

How's it going with re-homing your gerbils?

I have good news - I've secured a tank, it's 4ft long x 1ft deep x 15 inches high, I'm picking it up on Friday night after work, so I can have it set up for the weekend.

I've had another look at the groups, and just can't decide! What do you mean when you say that one of the gerbils in group 2 has special needs? 

When do you think we could arrange a pick up? Do you know if Tracey is coming over this way in the near future?

Susan x


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

The last group is gorgeous!


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

gerbilmad said:


> Hi,
> 
> How's it going with re-homing your gerbils?
> 
> ...


That's great news 
The lilac Gerbil - Gulliver was born with some sort of neurological problem. This means he has a sort of slight head tilt, but also means that he has no concept of boundaries. For instance - if I take the lid off his tank he would easily just hop right out and fall over the edge. He's much easier spooked as well so he needs to be watched very carefully so he doesn't hurt himself. I'm not sure how he would cope on a long journey, but if you were interested in these boys instead I could have a think and take him on a small journey to see how he reacts.
I don't know if Tracey would come that way in future, but I am sure I would be able to contact someone to do a leg of the journey between Tracey and where you stay. Let me know what you think x

Ps Gulliver actually came from Tracey too lol. They got in a female with babies and he was the only male. I agreed to take him to pair him up with another Gerbil, and introduced him to the other two lads as they were young at the time too. The two black lads came from "thedogsmother" who rescued them.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

GerbilNik said:


> The two black lads came from "thedogsmother" who rescued them.


I still have their brother and father and sister, I took on the whole litter and their parents and GerbilNik helped me hugely by taking some of the babies and the mother from me, I ended up not being able to part with the rest , they really are lovely sweet natured gerbils so I can highly reccomend them if they are anything like their dad, sister and brother


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

They really are nice boys  I have mum with one of my own pet Gerbils (Raven) and as well as being a beautiful lilac girl, she has a lovely nature. She's one of my faves (shhh don't tell the others)


----------



## gerbilmad (Oct 28, 2010)

GerbilNik said:


> That's great news
> The lilac Gerbil - Gulliver was born with some sort of neurological problem. This means he has a sort of slight head tilt, but also means that he has no concept of boundaries. For instance - if I take the lid off his tank he would easily just hop right out and fall over the edge. He's much easier spooked as well so he needs to be watched very carefully so he doesn't hurt himself. I'm not sure how he would cope on a long journey, but if you were interested in these boys instead I could have a think and take him on a small journey to see how he reacts.
> I don't know if Tracey would come that way in future, but I am sure I would be able to contact someone to do a leg of the journey between Tracey and where you stay. Let me know what you think x
> 
> Ps Gulliver actually came from Tracey too lol. They got in a female with babies and he was the only male. I agreed to take him to pair him up with another Gerbil, and introduced him to the other two lads as they were young at the time too. The two black lads came from "thedogsmother" who rescued them.


Hi,

It wouldn't bother me to have a gerbil with special needs, but it seems unfair to risk a long journey. So this has made my decision a little easier! I'm thinking about which of the other two groups may be more difficult for you to re-home, and with them being a bit older, and one having a bit of tail missing, I'd like to choose Group 3 please!

I could possibly get to Barnsley if you could get the gerbils there?

I've had a bit of a traumatic time with ant and dec... but it's ok now. I've been at the vets with ant (Black one) tonight coz he seemed to have a lump on his bottom. I was thinking I may not be coming back with him, but the vet said it's just an infected bit of skin and gave me some cream! Thank God!! I think dec was really missing him, and it was so funny to see them re-united, they ran up to each other, ha ha!

Just out of interest, what do you use in your tank for them to burrow in? The vet recommended peat, but I've read this can be a bit damp.

Sorry to go off on a tangent. Do you think we could arrange something for this weekend? xx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I use megazorb in my gerbil tanks. This mixed with all the cardboard they shred holds great tunnels.

Oooohhh group 3 are gorgeous, I hope the adoption all goes well


----------



## gerbilmad (Oct 28, 2010)

purple_x said:


> I use megazorb in my gerbil tanks. This mixed with all the cardboard they shred holds great tunnels.
> 
> Oooohhh group 3 are gorgeous, I hope the adoption all goes well


Thank you!! I can't wait! Where do you get Megazorb from?


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not sure if I could get transport sorted for this weekend as it's quite a fair journey and might take a bit of time to organise but as soon as i get a run sorted I'll let you know.

Thats lovely you are going to take the Musketeers! They really are lovely boys. They are with a fosterer at the moment so I shall let her know they are reserved 

Peat is a big no no. It kind of became fashionable for Gerbils at one point but it's no good.

You are best to use a base mixture of either Bedmax woodshavings or Snowflake shavings, Megazorb or Finacard. In with the mix you should add some hay, toilet roll tubes, other cardboard, shredded paper, kitchen roll/loo roll etc. Anything like that makes for a good mix. YOu can order megazorb online and finacard direct from the supplier. Just type in "Finacard".

If you could get to Barnsley it would be great and a big help, although Tracey did say she could possibly meet you somewhere in between by train. I will keep you up-to-date with what I can sort out about transport and see what we can come up with. Do you have an email address I could have please just to send you a quick email with our requirements etc.


----------



## gerbilmad (Oct 28, 2010)

GerbilNik said:


> I'm not sure if I could get transport sorted for this weekend as it's quite a fair journey and might take a bit of time to organise but as soon as i get a run sorted I'll let you know.
> 
> Thats lovely you are going to take the Musketeers! They really are lovely boys. They are with a fosterer at the moment so I shall let her know they are reserved
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yes, my email is [email protected]

I've put shredded paper in the tank, they have a bit of hay, and lots of cardboard toilet/kitchen rolls, as well as wood gnaws and flower pots to hide in. I'll send a photo when I can find my camera!

Sounds great re: transport, I'll wait to hear from you about that.

Susan x


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Ah yeah I forgot to say that I put hay in the tanks too.

You can get megazorb on lots of sites online. Or if you have a pet/farm/equine shop near you it's worth seeing if they have it as that will be alot cheaper.

Another thing I do it get toilet roll tubes, fill them with a mixture of food, treats and shredded loo roll (for their bedding) then wrap plain paper around and twist the ends so they look like xmas crakckers and bury them. The gerbils seem to love getting into the tubes to get their goodies!
I think it's a fun way for them to find their food instead of just putting it in a pile.


----------



## gerbilmad (Oct 28, 2010)

purple_x said:


> Ah yeah I forgot to say that I put hay in the tanks too.
> 
> You can get megazorb on lots of sites online. Or if you have a pet/farm/equine shop near you it's worth seeing if they have it as that will be alot cheaper.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea! I sometimes put some food in an empty egg carton and they love chewing it to get to the food!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Do you still need any gerbils rehomed?


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

HI yes we do still have some looking for homes.


----------



## gerbilmad (Oct 28, 2010)

GerbilNik said:


> I'm not sure if I could get transport sorted for this weekend as it's quite a fair journey and might take a bit of time to organise but as soon as i get a run sorted I'll let you know.
> 
> Thats lovely you are going to take the Musketeers! They really are lovely boys. They are with a fosterer at the moment so I shall let her know they are reserved
> 
> ...


Hi,

I've got the 4ft tank! And bought some mesh and wood to make a lid tomorrow. Any news about a home visit? I don't think I got your email about requirements either. Is it still ok for me to re-home the musketeers? I'll understand if it's not, as it's a very long journey.

Susan x


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

GerbilNik said:


> HI yes we do still have some looking for homes.


Ooh I could take 2  I was planning to get 2 for the 10 and 8 year old sometime soon anyway  What are the requirements?fees?etc etc?


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

gerbilmad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got the 4ft tank! And bought some mesh and wood to make a lid tomorrow. Any news about a home visit? I don't think I got your email about requirements either. Is it still ok for me to re-home the musketeers? I'll understand if it's not, as it's a very long journey.
> 
> Susan x


Apologies Susan. It's been a very hectic few day days for me so I'm behind in everything! Yes it's still no problem for you to rehome the musketeers - I'd love you to have them. I have talked to Tracey (from BARC) and as she recommends you and has adopted Ant and Dec to you I wont need to do a homecheck as I know she has done the relevant checks on you already.
That's great news about the lid  If you could send me a picture of he completed tank once it's done that would be excellent.

I'm going to try and see what I can sort regarding transport so I will be in touch as soon as I know what I'm doing! Thanks x


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

polishrose said:


> Ooh I could take 2  I was planning to get 2 for the 10 and 8 year old sometime soon anyway  What are the requirements?fees?etc etc?


The only pairs we have left is an older pair who are around 3 years old - so with them a lot of people are put off as obviously you don't know how long they may have left  They are both lovely boys and gorgeous too and do look in great health but of course at that age they could have another year or possibly two, or on the other hand weeks or months!

We do however have two groups of three if that is something that might interest you? For a trio they would need a tank of 3 feet in length. Gerbils MUST be housed in a tank not a cage and have substrate of around 10-12 inches deep. There is no fee, any donations are purely voluntary, however a homecheck will need to be done before we rehome any Gerbils. :thumbup:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

The tank I have isn't 3 feet in length-it's only about 2-will measure tomorrow as not sure where I put the tape measure. I've got a bid on an ebay perfecto at the moment but that still isn't big enough as it's only 30 inches.Home visit would be fine but not sure where you are and if I'm not too far away?I've had gerbils before that lived to 4, but as they'd be primarily for the kids I think taking on 3 year olds would be a bit risky.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

For a single or a pair the very minimum we would suggest is a 2.5 foot tank, or an 84L Really Useful Box. For a 3 foot tank, if buying new it can be expensive but often you can buy them second hand for quite cheap. Alternatively, you can but a 146 RUB which would be a good size for a trio. It's around £37, but much cheaper than if you were to buy even a small shop bought cage or tank. Here is the link:

Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - 145 litre Really Useful Box

Homechecks normally aren't a problem as there are people all over the UK who are usually willing to help out there. Where in the country are you?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm in Cheltenham  I have a box like that, the smaller 84l one.No lid for it though.


----------



## gerbilmad (Oct 28, 2010)

GerbilNik said:


> Apologies Susan. It's been a very hectic few day days for me so I'm behind in everything! Yes it's still no problem for you to rehome the musketeers - I'd love you to have them. I have talked to Tracey (from BARC) and as she recommends you and has adopted Ant and Dec to you I wont need to do a homecheck as I know she has done the relevant checks on you already.
> That's great news about the lid  If you could send me a picture of he completed tank once it's done that would be excellent.
> 
> I'm going to try and see what I can sort regarding transport so I will be in touch as soon as I know what I'm doing! Thanks x


Hi.

That's great. I didn't make the lid yesterday - wasn't very well, thought I was getting the flu or something, so will make it when I get a minute. I'll send you a piccie when it's done. xx


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Awwww no rush. Hope you feel better soon x


----------

